# WOC - UD Naked Palette



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 15, 2010)

I just picked mine up today after much debate. 

   I thought Virgin, Sin, Naked, and Buck were going to be too fair. And when I swatched it in Sephora I wasn't impressed by some of the shades, Creep and Gunmetal in particular seemed chalky. But I just did a look and I LOVE THIS FREAKING PALETTE. What I love about it is how sexy they make Naked look. There is no possible combo in here that's going to look frumpy. 

Only thing is I found Whiskey e/l a tad too light for my skin. 

Right now I'm wearing:
Side Car (Inner Corner)
Smog (Lid)
Darkhorse (Outer Corner) 
Buck (Crease)*
Sin (Highlight)

*Buck makes an excellent contour shade for when your trying to create the shape. Love it. 

Sorry I don't have any pics, my camera got sand in it and it no longer works. 

I'd be interested in your looks, if you can post pics!


----------



## krystaj (Aug 16, 2010)

ThankS for the review! If you don't mind me asking...what is your skintone/shade?


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha sorry, right now I'm a NC45, and I'm West Indian.


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Dang, this thread is breeding a few too many lemmings...


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this palette. Smog, half baked and chopper are my favorite UD shadows.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 16, 2010)

This palette is on my "get list" too. Hope fully I can snag one this weekend.


----------



## openexpression (Aug 16, 2010)

I love this palette! I bought it even though I have practically every "neutral" eyeshadow that MAC makes. My reasoning was that this is better for travel...I can pop this palette in my purse or carry-on and be fine for whatever days I'm out of town.

I have been interviewing for jobs a lot recently and my go-to look is: Half-Baked on lid, Hustle in crease, and Virgin as highlight.  Line the upper lid and waterline with zero, add mascara (I use L'Oreal Telescopic for lengthening and Maybelline Falsies for Volumizing). Then I add a touch of Sweet as Cocoa Blush, lightly line lips with Chestnut and add either Goldensoft lipgelee or Bateux l/g.  This makes a great neutral/"work safe" look with a little pizzazz!

I also really like a combo I did with Sidecar but Sidecar is very glitter-y. I had lots of fallout and had to use a face wipe to clean my face off. 

Anywho...I hope this helps! I think all women need this palette and if you can't find it...just be patient! I received an email from UD confirming that this is a permanent item. I'm thinking for getting this for my 17 yr old niece for Christmas...great gift option!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 16, 2010)

I ordered last week. palettes are always nice vs. loosy goosy pots. 
will come in handy for my brides as well


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *openexpression* 

 
_ 
Anywho...I hope this helps! I think all women need this palette and if you can't find it...just be patient! I received an email from UD confirming that this is a permanent item.* I'm thinking for getting this for my 17 yr old niece for Christmas...great gift option!*



_

 
I'm a 17 yr old. who tends to opt for brighter shades but don't doubt yourself. She will LOVE this. All my friends are so jealous hehehe..

Hmm, is Sidecar considered one of UD more glittery shades? Because I know people hate them (ie. Midnight Cowboy Rides Again) but I had no problem with fallout so maybe I'll like it?

Is there something I can pair Virgin with to tone it down a bit? It's so white!


----------



## vmb8706 (Aug 16, 2010)

hmm may buy this since its in stock on ulta


----------



## Nepenthe (Aug 17, 2010)

I was on the waiting list for this at my local Sephora.. got the call this weekend that it was in, but since I was out of town - they wouldn't hold it.

Argh!


----------



## equus18 (Aug 17, 2010)

I didn't care for the Whiskey pencil myself.  It doesn't show up.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm sure the palette is fine but I just don't get the hype.  I think it's a great value because they are full size shadows but I'm not blown away.  I swatched them and they looked good but so do the other 200 eyeshadows I have.


----------



## 2browneyes (Aug 17, 2010)

I saw a few looks ppl did using this palette so I was (who am I kidding? still am) interested in purchasing it. I have a few neutrals but I love them so much I wouldn't mind adding to the collection. It does seem like a great palette to keep in your bag just in case.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I'm sure the palette is fine but I just don't get the hype. I think it's a great value because they are full size shadows but I'm not blown away. I swatched them and they looked good but so do the other 200 eyeshadows I have._

 
Hmm, yeah I felt the same way at first. But I do think it's one of those items where you just have to take the plunge even though you're weary. 200 shadows is alot! I have only 1/8 of that but I'll list of the MAC neutrals I have.

-Shroom
-Grand Entrance
-Mythology
-Expensive Pink
-Rushmetal Piggy
-Star Violet
-Glamour Check
-Swiss Chocolate
-Sketch
-Embark
-Tempting
-Satin Taupe
-Shale
-Hypnotizing

You'll obviously have a much greater variety of shadows but I've found that the palette really compliments the ones I already have. It really adds to my collection, and holds it own next to my MAC.


----------



## nunu (Aug 17, 2010)

It is a very handy palette for women who love to wear neutrals all the time or have to because of work but i have to say that i think it's over hyped because UD sent it to most of the popular make up guru's for free before it was even released in stores.

However, that many eyeshadows for $44 is a steal.


----------



## stldiva (Aug 17, 2010)

I bought the last one at my local Sephora. Love it!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 17, 2010)

I keep going back-and-forth with getting this palette.  I already have 3 UD neutral eyeshadows as well as the neutral palette from MAC's Spring Forecast and several loose MAC & MUFE neutral eyeshadow.  Do I really need anymore neutrals???


----------



## Lovey99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I keep going back-and-forth with getting this palette.  I already have 3 UD neutral eyeshadows as well as the neutral palette from MAC's Spring Forecast and several loose MAC & MUFE neutral eyeshadow.  Do I really need anymore neutrals???_

 

If you love neutrals, get it.  I have 3 1/2 palettes of neutrals, several quads, and numerous loose pots and I bought it.  Its beautiful and great for travel.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 18, 2010)

I used to like this palette but now its just very meh. The Naked palette is a great deal but its so hyped, the colors are actually quite muddy and dull and I don't feel its a great neutral set for darker girls, there are better neutrals out there for us. And the liners are just useless, zero has never really shown up as dark as I wanted it to and whiskey is just ugh. I didn't feel it was great when all those gurus got their hands on it and it still isn't great now...*shrugs*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 18, 2010)

^ I think I may have to agree with you... I was looking at swatches and I'm not sure I'd like this palette on my dark skin. Most of the shadows look too pale and blah.The hype of it has worn off for me. Maybe it will resurrect when I see it in person. But for now it's dead.


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 18, 2010)

I was one of the people who didn't believe the hype and bought it regardless of thinking the colours were muddy and not WOC friendly only to be proved wrong when I put them on my eyes.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 18, 2010)

This palette is beautiful.  After I bought it I had to wean myself off it after a week, and start wearing my MAC shadows again.  I've been a UD fan for quite awhile, but I only have one other UD palette, the Show Pony one.  IMO this is well worth the money, it's actually a great bargain.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 18, 2010)

I can never get into Urban Decay palettes. The hype is crazy. I have so many shadows that I always have the colors that end up in their palettes, even this Naked palette. I can't justify spending the money. 

I do, however have one of their deluxe shadows in Zero, I believe. It's the best black shadow I've ever tried. I'm also eyeing Maui Wowie. That's it.


----------



## gabi03 (Aug 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I can never get into Urban Decay palettes. The hype is crazy. I have so many shadows that I always have the colors that end up in their palettes, even this Naked palette. I can't justify spending the money. 

I do, however have one of their deluxe shadows in Zero, I believe. It's the best black shadow I've ever tried. I'm also eyeing Maui Wowie. That's it._

 
zero is one of my favorite blacks


----------



## Regality101 (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_I used to like this palette but now its just very meh. The Naked palette is a great deal but its so hyped, the colors are actually quite muddy and dull and I don't feel its a great neutral set for darker girls, there are better neutrals out there for us. And the liners are just useless, zero has never really shown up as dark as I wanted it to and whiskey is just ugh. I didn't feel it was great when all those gurus got their hands on it and it still isn't great now...*shrugs*_

 
This is exactly what I thought when I saw the tutorials and the swatches.  I was not impressed at all but I was caught up in the hype and I ordered it.  I have plenty of MAC neutrals that I barely use.  I might just gift this one.  Thanks for being honest ladies.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 19, 2010)

I personally love this palette on my NW50 skin. I've used it just about everyday since I bought it and I hate wearing neutral eyeshadows with a passion. I just can't put this down!


----------



## Blushbaby (Aug 20, 2010)

I've decided against buying this now, since finding out it's perm. I think it's a great option for travelling, but I'd rather somebody bought it for me as a gift than spend money on it myself knowing that I already have over 50 neutral eyeshadows! It doesn't really make sense.

UD BOS III looks great on WOC by the way. Swatches are on my blog for those interested!


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_I've decided against buying this now, since finding out it's perm. I think it's a great option for travelling, but I'd rather somebody bought it for me as a gift than spend money on it myself knowing that I already have over 50 neutral eyeshadows! It doesn't really make sense.

UD BOS III looks great on WOC by the way. Swatches are on my blog for those interested!_

 
Very true about the palette. It'll be best if you get it as a gift.

 BOS III is really stressing me out cause Sephora never has an exact date and if I miss out on it I'll die.


----------



## Notorious19 (Aug 20, 2010)

I saw somewhere that BOS III is coming out October 1st in stores and after Labor Day on UD.com. I'll be stalking both to make sure I get. The Naked palette has converted me to UD over MAC for the time being.


----------



## crystrill (Aug 27, 2010)

I got the palette last night! I saw two left in ULTA and snatched one up. I haven't tried it yet but I can't wait! I use 'Zero' eyeliner everyday. So when UD puts it in their palettes, like 'Show Pony', I don't mind.


----------



## amillion (Aug 30, 2010)

I got it. Merely because it was really hyped up. Played around with it a bit and didn't think it was all that special IMHO to warrant keeping it. The shades were too shimmery. I ended up getting some NARS stuff instead that I am happy with.  BOS3 is going to be mine though.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 31, 2010)

i have the palette. i like it, i really do. i can do a quick wash over my eyes so that i'm not completely eyeshadow-free, but i do feel like the whole thing is dupeable.


----------



## angelynv (Aug 31, 2010)

I LOVE this pallette! But I think thats mainly because I have only fairly recently got into make up and as a starter neutrals kit this is excellent and such good value too! I can imagine for those of you with a big eyeshadow collection there wouldnt be too much to covet in this pallette but for me its a fantastic collection to start with.


----------



## Cocosmith (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, so I have this pallette and I really like it, even though I Love Colors.  I LOVE Half-baked, Smog, Toasted, and GunMetal. They are great to use when I'm in a rush, they go on really smooth. I just think its a GREAT price for 12 shawdows. Yes their Neutral Colors, but hey you can't Beat the price, plus the package is cute and it's great for travel. Lol.


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 6, 2010)

The Naked Palette is a great investment to me. Like others have mentioned, I do have neutral shadows from MAC and other brands, but some of these colors are really pretty. I dont find the colors not working for my skin tone (NW45) and some of the lighter colors can be blended easily. Its really easy for travel. I say its a go.


----------



## sss215 (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm passing.  I have lots of neutrals already; and I like mostly matte neutrals more.   If this came out a few years ago before i started collecting, they may have sold me.


----------



## captodometer (Dec 27, 2010)

I was on the UD waiting list; I should finally be getting the palette next week.  I have some doubts, especially about the 4 lightest colors.  I will definitely play with it, but suspect that I will end up swapping it away.  For neutrals, I think I'm going to prefer my Kat von D Ludwig palette: no glitterbombs!


----------



## rjsmom84 (Dec 28, 2010)

I was on the waiting list also and I recieved mine in the mail the Thursday before Christmas. I LOVE it! I love neutrals though. It's sleek and easy to travel with and I loved every color. I've been wearing it everyday since I got it. It has everything you need to put together an everyda look. Primer, liner and shades. LOVE IT.


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 5, 2011)

I love my Naked palette! I recently just get back into makeup, as in replenishing because all of my makeup was lost save what was in my purse and stashed away in the fridge. So this palette is a great foundation for me. I'm really liking the colors and the texture of these shadows.


----------



## annjr2003 (Jan 5, 2011)

_*singsongy voice*_

It's back!

  	And I need another eye shadow like I need a hole in the head, but this one's mine. I like neutrals.


----------



## Jewel7 (Jan 9, 2011)

I will get it eventually. I'm a neutral girl.


----------



## yasmin1983 (Jan 10, 2011)

I had one and sold it. The colors didnt work for me at all. It looked like I had poop on my eyes seriously. And im not much of a neutral eyeshadow kinda gal, so maybe that had a lot to do with it


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just got mine yesterday and I like it so far. I haven't really had a chance to play with it though.


----------



## annjr2003 (Jan 12, 2011)

openexpression said:


> Anywho...I hope this helps! I think all women need this palette and if you can't find it...just be patient! I received an email from UD confirming that this is a permanent item. I'm thinking for getting this for my 17 yr old niece for Christmas...great gift option!


	Got my pallette yesterday, but just got around to playing with it some tonight.

  	Bringing back older threads, but I would like to echo some of this. If any of you have come up with looks using this pallette, I'd love to know your combinations. I absolutely love Gunmetal.

  	Also ordered Nars "Torrid" blush. Absolutely beautiful. But that's another thread.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 14, 2011)

I had never bought any of UD's shadows before and I scooped this up partially b/c I don't own a lot of neutrals and all I have to say is:

  	GET IT!! 

  	Seriously this is an amazing palette for all skin tones and shades and the texture of the shadows are great and for me it's a must have.
  	I have been rocking this seriously for a few months now and I get some great neutral, work-appropriate looks.


----------



## IvyTrini (Jan 14, 2011)

Don't be afraid of the light colours. I am NW45 and they are great highlighters and don't look chalky!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2011)

*Bumping this Thread*

  	This palette is starting to come back to stores.  I was on the fence about it and never got it.  For the people who have it already, do you still like it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 14, 2011)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Bumping this Thread*
> 
> This palette is starting to come back to stores.  I was on the fence about it and never got it.  For the people who have it already, do you still like it?


 
	I've had the NAKED palette since the very 1st instore release. I was lucky. This palette has become my go to for travel. I just toss it in to what ever I'm traveling with along with my brush roll and i'm good to go. I can always throw in a bright shadow for a pop of color. I love my NAKED palette!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll be traveling soon and was just thinking over how I want to handle my makeup.  I'd decided that I was going to take my Naked palette.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







DILLIGAF said:


> I've had the NAKED palette since the very 1st instore release. I was lucky. This palette has become my go to for travel. I just toss it in to what ever I'm traveling with along with my brush roll and i'm good to go. I can always throw in a bright shadow for a pop of color. I love my NAKED palette!


----------



## Inamorata (Jul 15, 2011)

I also just got this palette a week ago (I'm NC44) and I've been using it every single day in some way, even if just as a highlight or a crease colour. Its the most versatile palette I've ever owned!!


----------



## califabulous (Sep 1, 2011)

I freaking love this palette. LOVE.  I didn't have many neutrals so I didn't feel like I was duping anything I already had.  BUT the color payoff is excellent IMO.  It is quite shimmery so if you're not into that don't bother.  I was never into urban decay but the thought of all these neutrals in one palette...omg I really love it.  I was late on the bandwagon but when I decided I need this in my life I searched high and low and finally got it (feb 2011).  So glad i got it when I did as I got the last one with the eyeliner combo...gotta love zero


----------



## califabulous (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know of any mac dupes for this palette?  E/S colors can come off differently on WOC so I am wondering what you ladies think?  THANKS


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 1, 2011)

^^ IMO UD shadows stand pretty much on their own, they're not really that dupable.  I'm so glad that you love your Naked Palette, I think it's a real gem.  UD makes some great shadows and liners.


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

i think that nyx nude on nude is a good alternative to this palette...
  	i really like it..and for the fraction of the cost..you get lipcolors with it..


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Oct 21, 2011)

I really love this palette, I took it with me on a week long trip to Puerto Rico and I had plenty of looks for the week. Its truly a versatile palette. I was a little scared of Virgin and Sin because I'm an nw47/48 but they make great highlighters.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jan 9, 2012)

the recent release of the naked 2 palette has me wanting the original naked palette!


----------

